

Where's the task management category killer? - dwhittemore
http://blog.ativiti.com/wheres-the-task-management-category-killer/

======
aneesh
It's a much more hands-off approach to getting things done, but RescueTime has
been awesome. Simply seeing how you actually spend your (computer) time might
just be enough to make you more productive.

~~~
callmeed
agreed. I love RT

------
dnewcome
Ativiti looks cool, but in this article they say that the user shouldn't have
to do anything differently, yet they call themselves a `platform'. I haven't
actually tried the app, so maybe it isn't fair to say, but if I see `platform'
I usually think of complex all-encompassing products that require some
integration.

I think one of the reasons that there are so many apps that could be
considered task management apps is that everyone has different ideas on what
task management is. Also, there is some value in having local task items that
are available in the tools that you already have at your disposal, ie Outlook.
For us (shameless plug: <http://www.ubernote.com>), we wanted to have task
lists inline in notes where we already had data, so we added the feature. Add
one more app to the list....

Good luck with Ativiti

------
dmix
Omnifocus on Leopard autosyncing with my iPod Touch is the killer app for me.

I have tried about 5 different apps, index cards, notebooks, etc but nothing
has integrated into my life as easily as this (I already carry my iPod
everywhere). Although it is expensive.

~~~
dwhittemore
Omnifocus is definitely one of the best task apps out there. The UI is
fantastic.

Have you ever wanted to use it for collaborative tasks?

~~~
dmix
No not yet.

I plan on implementing a GTD workflow soon. I'm using it mostly for daily to-
do lists and managing projects.

------
hugh
I don't think there can be a category killer, because I don't think task
management is a problem which can, in general, be solved with software.

Some people will find a solution which works for them, which fits in with
their particular style of working, but for me at least these kinds of things
require too much maintenance to actually compete with my current ad-hoc
memory-based and almost certainly horribly inefficient system of doing things.

------
randomwalker
Yeah, this is an important question. I currently use rememberthemilk but I
feel there is a potential to do far more. I discussed this recently (my
interest is more about things outside the office than inside it):
<http://arvindn.livejournal.com/89794.html> The commenters there had some good
suggestions as well.

------
Hutzpah
Emacs Org Mode. (Everything else is for sissies (ok, kidding))

~~~
sharkbrainguy
Emacs Org Mode actually is really good.

It would be better if there were more reader/writers for it (because it
essentially is a file format) so that I could interact with normal people (who
don't use emacs).

~~~
Hutzpah
\- it has iCal, LaTeX, HTML export \- you can customize the rules for these \-
you can write your own (rudimentary "plugin architecture")

~~~
Hutzpah
and export to several blog engines.

------
callmeed
the category killer exists ... it's called "notebook + pen"

~~~
jd
That is great, but it doesn't work well for teams. Paper also attracts coffee
stains, so you tend to write a new list every other day. Gets tedious quickly.

I really think a good software solution is the way to go. (Disclaimer: my
startup is working on one)

~~~
wheels
Hint: I prefer a real desktop app for this sort of thing. If there were a
cross-platform app with a decent interface that we could use for managing team
to-dos I'd be in love. :-)

